#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  internet gratis de 1 mega por usuario em curitiba

## wondernetwork

CBN Curitiba - A rádio que toca notícia

,,,nada é tão ruim,, que não possa piorar mais pouco,, gvt já oferece 10 mega sei lá á,,r$60,00,,,,agora então ,,lasco!!!!!

----------


## marlonferreira

caraca,,,é verdade mesmo,,,,

----------


## marlonferreira

quando é uma ong,,que está por traz,,já era,,,,

----------


## evertonsoares

PUTA Q PARIU! Provedores do PR é hora de tomar uma atitude esse tipo de inclusão digital idiota que pode arrebentar seu negócio!!! Não é justo, SCM atualmente é um dos negócios mais burocráticos, caros, dispendiosos para impostos, ainda vem um idiota representante de comércio dizer que internet não tem mistério que 2mil banca o custo da torre! Fdp! Se eu tenho um provedor numa cidade dessa eu mando os funcionários todos ir pedir emprego na porta dum maldito desse, até eu vou junto!!!! Isso está previsto na legislação é pratica de concorrência desleal... e esta espalhando rapidamente por todo pais!!! cade associação de provedores? Quem vai defender o direito dos provedores locais? Quem vai ressarcir todo custo de projeto e infra dos provedores que vierem a "quebrar"??? Logo todos vão abandonar gradativamente....

----------


## evertonsoares

Nossa cara eu não sou do paraná, mas fiquei puto com isso ai.... Bomba nuclear nesses caras!!!!

----------


## bjaraujo

Não é 1 mega na torre não?

----------


## pinhais

> Não é 1 mega na torre não?


Quero ver de quem que eles vão pegar o link.

Alguem vai pagar, isto não sai de graça;.

BraZil...

----------


## danilosceu

aqui na minha cidade teve esse caso tbm, nao vingou, o cliente pagando ja nao fica satisfeito imagine de graca. nada que é de graca presta essa é a verdade

----------


## RobertoLima

Nunca ouvi falar dessa tal, Rede de Participação política, e nem opero no Uberaba, mais faço questão de ir lá fiscalizar, se tiver um equipamento fora de norma, ou adsl, etc. vou na anatel pedir isonomia. pois to percebendo que todo mundo tá querendo fazer fama, as custas de gente como eu e como muitos que conheço, que passou os últimos anos da vida se ferrando, aprendendo, perdendo o medo de altura, passando noites acordado, pagando altas taxas pra anatel.
Eu sei que isso não vinga a longo praso, mais só de pensar que isso somos nos mesmos que pagamos com o nosso imposto é de cair o c** da bunda.
Vo até ir pra cama agora, pra ver se consigo engolir isso amanhã.
Se for link da copel mais barato, vou ficar muito puto. pois pago 330 pilas o mega.

----------


## RobertoLima

> Quero ver de quem que eles vão pegar o link.
> 
> Alguem vai pagar, isto não sai de graça;.
> 
> BraZil...


Se for link da copel você já sabe quem vai pagar né Wilsson? 
Só que tem um detalhe nem uma empresa pode doar ou dar de graça o objeto principal de trabalho. pois configura crime contra a concorrência, e se ela não for scm não pode nem dar nem vender. então não entendo isso, como pode?? se ela é SCM seu cnpj tem como objeto Conexão a rede de telecomunicações e serviço de comunicação multimedia. certo? pois se ela não tiver nem pode ligar a torre.
Na resolução da anatel diz que o serviço de comunicação multimédia é oneroso. ou seja tem que ser cobrado, nem que seja 1real. mais se seguir a resolução não pode ser grátis. a menos que tenha estado ou prefeitura por traz disso.

----------


## RobertoLima

Resolvi dar uma googleada antes de dormir. kkkkk
Conheça um dos caras do projeto.
Candidato a vereador é preso por fazer boca-de-urna em Curitiba - Eleições - Gazeta do Povo
A noticia está mais completa no site de um deputado do pt.
Moradores do Uberaba terão acesso livre à internet digital
Mais informações by google.
TRE confirma 35 deten

Esse nome e essas historias de tentar burlar a lei:.. me lembra de outro dirceu.... Há o google me lembrou... ele é filho daquele outro dirceu....
Revista Estados e Municípios destaca atuação de Zeca Dirceu na Câmara dos Deputados
Quem sabe o tal do mensalão não acabou sobrando uns trocos pra colocar torres no uberaba??
Agora vou tentar dormir. se é que dá pra dormir né.
Abraço a todos.

----------


## bjaraujo

Uma homenagem esses políticos FDP que querem ferram com a livre concorrência e por consequência o brasileiro:

----------


## andrecyber

pessoal essa historia é de louco, pois é totalmente contra lei, e os donos de provedores tem que atacar, porque eles nao fazem projeto para energia gratuita, agua e gas tambem, e aproveitam o embalo e colocam os cabares gratis!!

----------


## evertonsoares

> pessoal essa historia é de louco, pois é totalmente contra lei, e os donos de provedores tem que atacar, porque eles nao fazem projeto para energia gratuita, agua e gas tambem, e aproveitam o embalo e colocam os cabares gratis!!



É disso que estou falando, precisa algum dono de provedor munido de um bom advogado procurar junto a LGT e a legislação leis que bloqueiem esse tipo de atividade, que no meu ponto de vista é utópica, ameaçando empregos e empresas, como isso pode ser bom? 
A Anatel precisa rever os conceitos pois sua legislação é muito rígida quando quer obter a outorga e para quem não quer obter a outorga faz o que quer????

----------


## DUHbnu

Não se preocupem; o que não tem solução, solucionado esta.
A *ANA*rquia das *TEL*ecomunicações abençoa qualquer sacanagem; depois os diretores vão pegar emprego nessas empresas. 
Estou mentindo? 
Vejam o nome de ex conselheiros da ANA TEL e onde estão trabalhando atualmente. 
Vejam ex-corregedores da ANA TEL promovidos a conselheiros por serem coniventes. 
Os executivos das Concessionárias acertam jogadas com IDEC, Ministério Público e enganam Juizes induzindo-os ao erro. 
A LGT tinha o artigo 61 resguardando provedores de serviço de valor adicionado 0900; como as empresas pós TELEBRAS não conseguiram acertar a operacionalização do DEFAT - DETRAF ; bolaram um golpe_ (de mestre)_ através da Justiça.
Levando a extinção de mais de 10.000 empregos; a cobiça pelo dinheiro, levam estas pessoas a perderem escrupúlos, ética e o respeito próprio: _"enfim fazem um downgrade da escala evolutiva, mantém o arcabouço externo, mas retornam a serem ANIMAIS IRRACIONAIS" vendendo a alma ao demônio.
Sob a benção da_ *ANA*rquia das *TEL*ecomunicações _os prédios das empresas do Sistema Telebrás que estavam sob Concessão; estão sendo vendidos por quem não é dono deles, delapidando o patrimônio do povo brasileiro que o construiu via FNT - Fundo Nacional de Telecomunicações._
Como diria o Boris Casoy, tudo isto "*é uma vergonha!*"
 
No Brasil esta tudo dominado!

*Aqui é o País da castração do empreendedorismo, e das oportunidades!*

Se você concorda clique na estrala abaixo ▼ ☼ ↓

----------


## RobertoLima

Eu creio que, Nos provedores de curitiba mesmo estando fora da região deveriamos dar um basta na politicagem. eu vou conversar hoje com meu tio que é advogado, e ver o que pode e o que não pode.
Na verdade o que vão fazer é comprar o voto antecipado. com o nosso dinheiro, e a custa do emprego de nossos funcionários e nossos empregos também.
Ai na época de eleição. o cara fala... Eu coloquei internet grátis no bairro tal. e o povo todo vota nele.
Isso é típico de "políticos".

----------


## bjaraujo

> Eu creio que, Nos provedores de curitiba mesmo estando fora da região deveriamos dar um basta na politicagem. eu vou conversar hoje com meu tio que é advogado, e ver o que pode e o que não pode.
> Na verdade o que vão fazer é comprar o voto antecipado. com o nosso dinheiro, e a custa do emprego de nossos funcionários e nossos empregos também.
> Ai na época de eleição. o cara fala... Eu coloquei internet grátis no bairro tal. e o povo todo vota nele.
> Isso é típico de "políticos".


 Infelizmente a população tá muito ignorante; ainda não percebeu o jogo ou percebeu mas não tem noção do poder que tem no dia das eleições. Durante quase todo o mandato a maioria dos políticos além de não representar a maioria tão cagando pro cidadão de bem seja ele dono de um apartamento de luxo ou de um casebre à beira de um precipício. Próximo às eleições é uma bajulação que dá nojo e aproveitam para incitar ódio na população é um tal de falar mal dos ricos-empresários-brancos-capitalista-desgraçados; agora me diz se um cidadão comum em sã consciência não quer ascender socialmente. O problema é que o empresário (na figura de patrão) e os ricos (na figura de burguês gananciosos sem coração - isso ao berros heim) são tão demonizados que o cidadão comete auto sabotagem diante de uma boa oportunidade e depois reclama da vida de quem as aproveita.

----------


## andrecyber

cara o melhor então é mudar o tipo de governo no do brasil para comunista só assim todos os serviços seriam de graça!!!!!!!

----------


## bjaraujo

> cara o melhor então é mudar o tipo de governo no do brasil para comunista só assim todos os serviços seriam de graça!!!!!!!


 Pois é como em Cuba e na China. O chinês ganha $30,00 e se reclamar morre, o cubano é obrigado a plantar (agricultura familiar) se não plantar morre. Poucos tem o direito de ir e vir.
Tu sabe o que é comunismo, cara? Não acredite no que os militares das escolas e livros recomendados pelo MEC fala. Dá uma olhada:

.
O pior é que o Brasil já está em fase final para implantação do comunismo mas a mídia fica calada. Venezuela já foi.

----------


## osmano807

???????????????
Galera... denovo com essa discussao sobre socialismo/comunismo nao... to cansado de ter que ficar explicando os conceitos errados que trazem como argumentos...
Vou olhar esses videos mais tarde...
Agora...:

Que historia eh essa de China comunista?Que historia eh essa de cubano ser obrigado a trabalhar? (whatever... obrigado nao eh... nao vivo la, nao posso falar como e... mas tenha como base que la nao e socialismo de fato)
Por exemplo na wikipedia, com um IDH de 0,863, acho que nao esta tao ruim assimQue historia eh essa de Venezuela comunista?Que historia eh essa de Brasil em fase final de implantaçao do comunismo?

Rapaz... eu entendo que o capitalismo so beneficia voces (nem tanto, mas como empresarios do ramo de telecomunicaçoes ate que voces gostam  :Smile: ), mas falar que comunista come criancinha nao da mais...

Bora catar as bazuca entao, vamo detonar esse trem e implantar uma ditadura do proletariado. O problema e depois tomar consciencia que se tem que passar para a outra fase, senao dah em nada...

(ToDo: No Brasil Comunista, implementar acentos para acessos via VNC para uma melhor escrita)

----------


## bjaraujo

Se pesquisar muito você verá o desespero de cubanos querendo fugir de lá, até a filha de Fidel fugiu, está em Miami. Há outros fatos e notícias relacionadas mas no Brasil é difícil encontrar.

----------


## osmano807

> Se pesquisar muito você verá o desespero de cubanos querendo fugir de lá, até a filha de Fidel fugiu, está em Miami. Há outros fatos e notícias relacionadas mas no Brasil é difícil encontrar.


E o que isso invalida o socialismo? (Melhor: E o que isso invalida o socialismo, visto que o governo desses paises sao classificados como Capitalismo de Estado?)

Tranquilo criticar esses governos... o que nao pode e assumir que aquilo e socialismo ou comunismo e criticar usando de exemplo...

Voltando ao topico:
Tipo, 1Mbps, sem muita garantia, sem suporte. E o que voces sempre dizem, provedor tem um relacionamento melhor com cliente, tem uma garantia melhor da internet, etc...
So mostrar isso pro cliente.

----------


## robertogalvao

Sou da seguinte opinião nem o essensial não funciona , internet seria diferente ?
A saude aqui e uma porcaria , o cara tem que ficar 4 - 6 hras para uma consulta medica em uma unidade 24 hrs , o trasporte e outra , custa o olho da cara para vc andar igual uma sardinha .... Como sera a internet ...??? mas com certeza temos que tomar alguma atitude , imagine se vira moda .

----------


## Roberto21

> Infelizmente a população tá muito ignorante; ainda não percebeu o jogo ou percebeu mas não tem noção do poder que tem no dia das eleições. Durante quase todo o mandato a maioria dos políticos além de não representar a maioria tão cagando pro cidadão de bem seja ele dono de um apartamento de luxo ou de um casebre à beira de um precipício. Próximo às eleições é uma bajulação que dá nojo e aproveitam para incitar ódio na população é um tal de falar mal dos ricos-empresários-brancos-capitalista-desgraçados; agora me diz se um cidadão comum em sã consciência não quer ascender socialmente. O problema é que o empresário (na figura de patrão) e os ricos (na figura de burguês gananciosos sem coração - isso ao berros heim) são tão demonizados que o cidadão comete auto sabotagem diante de uma boa oportunidade e depois reclama da vida de quem as aproveita.


Entendam que nós vivemos dentro de um sistema que nos escraviza, trabalhamos nossa vida inteirinha para dar boa vida a esses politicos corruptos, o pior é que a maioria passa a vida assim e nem percebe.

Não existe isso de ((dia da eleição)) ou você pode mudar com seu voto, acreditem NÃO EXISTE ISSO, é um grupo que se perpetua no poder desde muitos séculos, e seus filhos, depois netos vão herdando sempre o poder, e fazem de tudo para não sair de lá, são completamente conectados e só passam a informação que acham que devemos saber, fazem tudo de acordo com a coveniência deles e da familia deles, tem uma vida maravilhosa, desfrutando de tudo que o PLANETA tem a oferecer, enquanto nós pagamos impostos altíssimos para eles terem mais dinheiro para gastar.

Tudo é agendado e orquestrado, uma notícia dessa é solta para avaliar a opinião do ''gado'', não há nada que se possa fazer, se quiserem implantar, mudam leis (na surdina) compram juizes, compram advogados, compram os votos da oposição e pronto, ACREDITEM NÓS NÃO PODEMOS FAZER NADA CONTRA ELES ENQUANTO ESSE SISTEMA EXISTIR, e não é só aqui, é no planeta inteiro, se alguém levantar a voz e falar demais, a policia baixa o cassete, não há democracia minha gente, vivemos em uma FALSA democracia, ou seja, você pode tudo QUE O GOVERNO DEIXAR, o resto é tudo proibido.

Deixo aqui um link que explica com maiores detalhes o que quero dizer...(Para pessoas inteligentes):

Evoluindo Sempre: PRA QUE SERVE SEU VOTO

----------


## RobertoLima

O problema é o seguinte. essas coisas de governo e políticos é triste. é uma bela bost*** mais eles anunciam na tv radio e jornais como a oitava maravilha. ai o povo acredita.
É só ver como curitiba é vista país a fora... capital ecológica, transporte de primeiro mundo, saúde bem cuidada, creche e escola pra todas as clianças... etc etc.... mais quem mora aqui sabe que não é tão maravilhoso assim. 
Eu na verdade estou parando de mecher com provedor, pois não to conseguindo conciliar horários que faço consultoria em tecnologias, e o provedor, mais mesmo assim vou brigar só pelo desaforo.
Pois esse tipo de coisa desmerece nosso trabalho, pois politico faz investimento com o bolso dos brasileiros, nos pelo contrario temos que refinanciar casa, carro etc. pois geralmente nem no bnds conseguimos verba.
Eu por exemplo refinanciei 100% do meu carro pra começar. 
Abraço a todos.

----------


## RobertoLima

Falou e disse, Concordo 99,9% com você, é triste não ter opção. 



> você pode tudo QUE O GOVERNO DEIXAR, o resto é tudo proibido.
> 
> Deixo aqui um link que explica com maiores detalhes o que quero dizer...(Para pessoas inteligentes):
> 
> Evoluindo Sempre: PRA QUE SERVE SEU VOTO

----------


## bjaraujo

Já havia ouvido falar sobre eleições, as pessoas confudem direito a voto com democracia; ninguém pode verificar o funcionamento do software das urnas. Hoje não existe oposição política no país, a oposição é apenas administrativa, ou seja, disputa pelo poder.
A imprensa é controlada pelo governo, através da concessão e de dinheiro federal; os combustíveis pela Petrobrás, li algo sobre a energia elétrica e que apagões é desvio de atenção, não acidente; querem controlar até a Intener para prender qualquer um que exponha a verdade por meio de blogs ou comentários. 
Livre concorrência é um sonho distante; veja que ludidês:

----------


## 1929

O roberto definiu tudo. ( veja o exemplo Sarney)

E no caso da internet grátis, o problema não é nem se funciona ou não. Isso vai levar alguns meses para o povo descobrir.

O problema é o estrago imediato. Alguns não terão mais fôlego financeiro quando a maré baixar com esta estória de internet grátis.
E ela só vai baixar apos o final de 2012. Até lá muito recurso público ainda será canalizado.

----------


## evertonsoares

Tem algumas pessoas aqui no fórum que não tem empresa, outros tem mais não tem funcionários para pagar, não tem funcionários com filho recém nascido, não paga os impostos devidos ou fatura 200% em cima de 10 ADSL balanceado... 

O que devemos fazer é proteger nossas empresas, que não são capitalistas, temos nossos compromissos e se não tiver clientes não teremos como honrar, isso não é justo TAMANHA imposição que a anatel faz para liberar a outorga para funcionamento de um provedor, ai vem um BABACA político e inventa uma porcaria de internet dessa sem nenhum respaldo da LGT atrapalhar nossos negócios que patifaria é essa? 

A questão não é se a internet vai funcionar ou não vai funcionar.... ela não deve nem começar a funcionar... o brasileiro é muito acomodado em geral, num caso desses os provedores já devem juntar-se para coibir o inicio do projeto, embasando-se na LGT que não permite tantas brechas assim...

----------


## bjaraujo

> [...] proteger nossas empresas, que não são capitalistas, [...]


 Hãaaaaa?????
Tenho um pequeno empreendimento e estou trabalhando para que se torne, em curto e médio prazo, uma empresa de pequeno porte; sim esse empreendimento (o meu) é capitalista[1] pois trás benefício à sociedade seja por prestar um serviço de qualidade, por gerar empregos diretos, indiretos e consequentes[2] e por fomentar o conhecimento e a economia; e melhorando a qualidade de vida dos cliente internos e externos com um sistema (empresa) que funciona.
Temos que atacar o problema em sua raiz[3], penso que sindicato é uma dor de cabeça, qualquer coisa ligada ao governo é dar mais poder e submeter ainda mais ao governo.
Aprendi que no sistema capitalista quando a economia oprime o cidadão ele se refugia no estado (não governo) quando a opressão é do estado ele se refugia na economia; no Brasil o governo usa o estado para oprimir o cidadão comum e os empresário e empreendedores.

1- Os comunistas transformaram o termo capitalista em xingamento, não caio nessa armadilha.
2- Um funcionário que trabalha e ganha bem ou o suficiente e é educado a gastar com sabedoria, contrata um pintor ao invés de se pintar na reforma da casa.
3- O governo instalado e suas leis opressivas.

----------


## osmano807

> O roberto definiu tudo. ( veja o exemplo Sarney)
> 
> E no caso da internet grátis, o problema não é nem se funciona ou não. Isso vai levar alguns meses para o povo descobrir.
> 
> O problema é o estrago imediato. Alguns não terão mais fôlego financeiro quando a maré baixar com esta estória de internet grátis.
> E ela só vai baixar apos o final de 2012. Até lá muito recurso público ainda será canalizado.


Uhum, exatamente.
Vou ver se leio a LGT pra ter uma noção desse trem de concorrência.
To lendo um resumo:
A regulamentação do setor de telecomunicações no Brasil - Revista Jus Navigandi - Doutrina e Peças



> A necessidade de uma política pública é fundamental para a acessibilidade destes serviços a todos os cidadãos, principalmente pelo fato dos agentes privados agirem movidos por seus interesses individuais. Porém, a incessante busca pelo lucro no sistema capitalista, em grande parte das ocasiões, distancia as empresas da realização de práticas destinadas ao desenvolvimento social.
> Não é viável a um agente econômico privado a instalação de uma linha telefônica incapaz de gerar um lucro superior ao custo despendido para a concretização da atividade. Sendo assim, o consumidor que não gera lucro ao prestador de serviço privado é eliminado deste mercado consumidor, por ocasionar um déficit na relação custo-benefício.
> Para solucionar esta divergência de interesses, a Lei Geral de Telecomunicações separou a prestação de serviços de telecomunicações em dois regimes distintos: o público e o privado. Conforme estabelece o art. 63 da lei, cabe unicamente as prestadores de regime público a obrigação de universalização e continuidade [14].


No texto fala mais...
Pelo que entendi, o regime público é obrigado a garantir acesso à todos... Não garante, tive que pagar propina pra ter internet instalada, mas beleza... aos poucos tentam cumprir a própria lei.
Meio errado o que eles fazem, irá beneficiar grandes, etc...

----------


## osmano807

> Hãaaaaa?????
> Tenho um pequeno empreendimento e estou trabalhando para que se torne, em curto e médio prazo, uma empresa de pequeno porte; sim esse empreendimento (o meu) é capitalista[1] pois trás benefício à sociedade seja por prestar um serviço de qualidade, por gerar empregos diretos, indiretos e consequentes[2] e por fomentar o conhecimento e a economia; e melhorando a qualidade de vida dos cliente internos e externos com um sistema (empresa) que funciona.
> Temos que atacar o problema em sua raiz[3], penso que sindicato é uma dor de cabeça, qualquer coisa ligada ao governo é dar mais poder e submeter ainda mais ao governo.
> Aprendi que no sistema capitalista quando a economia oprime o cidadão ele se refugia no estado (não governo) quando a opressão é do estado ele se refugia na economia; no Brasil o governo usa o estado para oprimir o cidadão comum e os empresário e empreendedores.
> 
> 1- Os comunistas transformaram o termo capitalista em xingamento, não caio nessa armadilha.
> 2- Um funcionário que trabalha e ganha bem ou o suficiente e é educado a gastar com sabedoria, contrata um pintor ao invés de se pintar na reforma da casa.
> 3- O governo instalado e suas leis opressivas.


 Boa boa boa!!!
Sua consequência 2 é uma boa base para reclamação: sem geração de renda, não há consumo. Internet gratis não gera renda, não gera consumo direto (Apesar de que, por exemplo, se possa cobrar por serviços via internet, o que é uma boa ideia, humm)
Bom pensamento, vou dar uma estudada sobre isso melhor!

----------


## bjaraujo

> [...]Internet gratis não gera renda, não gera consumo direto (Apesar de que, por exemplo, se possa cobrar por serviços via internet, o que é uma boa ideia, humm)
> [...]


O acesso em sí permite o cidadão desenvolver alguma atividade que necessite de acesso à internet mas é só. Uma empresa gera emprego, riqueza (aqui depende do que o cidadão faz com o dinheiro que recebe) entre outros benefícios e dá ao funcionário certa previsibilidade do que ele tem que fazer e de horários; não é perfeito em tudo mas há uma busca pois onde há concorrência real não há espaço para quem são atende o funcionário ou o cliente.
O freela ou empreendedor individual *geralmente* não tem horários definidos de trabalho, descanso e lazer e ele, meio que, responde à demanda (uma quase tirania da clientela) e um imprevisto pode causar efeito dominó; são muitos papeis desempenhados e qualidade de vida fica prejudicada.

----------


## evertonsoares

é isso ai... boa sorte galera do PR.

----------


## MTWWIFI

...

----------


## MTWWIFI

Bem gente eu tenho um provedor quase ao lado dessa torre de graça e concerteza isso esta prejudicando perdi varios clientes por causa dessa torre Isso concerteza e uma grande politica pra poder ganhar votos Os provedores estao sendo muito prejudicados com essas politicas ridiculas pra que o eleitor vote Mas concerteza a impresa q esta em parceria com essa politica tbm esta ganahando com isso. A dipelnet ,pelo que eu estou sabendo a dipel net ganha um valor mensal por torre R$ 3 mil por mes entao ela esta poco se preocupando se esta prejudicando os outros provedores o que ela quer e ganhar o dela seria muito bom se todos nos podessemos se reunir em um local e tentar tomar alguma providencia sobre essa internet de graça que esta prejudicando a todos os provedores que se encontram nessa regiao ,ate mesmo acabei conversando com um representando comercial que faz parte desse projeto e ele me disse que esta pra sair varias torres em varios locais Curitiba então que todos os provedores de Curitiba e região se preparem porque este e so o começo... nos somos primeiro provedor enfrentar essa politica.. ouviram o que políticos falam sobre isso..? muitos político que sofrem com concorrência eleição faz tudo pra nao perder votos.. quem esta vendo políticos preparando seu ternos para aparecer na televisão roubar votos dos outros com um GRITO EU COLOQUEI INTERNET DE GRAÇA EU COLOQUEI INTERNET DE GRAÇA APROVEITE APROVEITE.. e minha resposta para esse politico da Televisão quero que ele responda porque colocou primeiramente nas cidades mais ricas mais população fácil ganhar grande votos. a por exemplo nas cidades que mais sofre na linha de pobreza não tem esse acesso gratuito...? porque surgi internet de graça nas cidades ricas? sabem que nas cidades ricas ter internet de graça é político pra concorrer eleição... não venha enganar seu povos.. seja honesto conosco não nos decepcione.. .
ESPERO QUE TUDO OS PROVEDORES VAI ATRAS DAQUELES REPRESENTANTE QUE INSTALA TORRES PRA SUSTENTA POLITICAS E GANHA DINHEIRO MENSAL COM FOLGA.. CONVERSE COM REPRESENTANTE TÉCNICO QUE INSTALA TORRE DE INTERNET GRAÇA EM VARIAS CIDADES DIZ QUE GANHA 3 MIL MENSAL POR TORRE.

----------


## evertonsoares

Infelizmente não tem como lutar contra isso, sempre será dessa forma, o governo manda e desmanda em todos setores que são pertinentes a seu interesse, da industria petrolífera até as telecomunicações, onde dá dinheiro o governo está metido. Veja só por exemplo a quanto tempo não se fala do PRÉ-SAL, isso deu dinheiro? Quem ganhou com isso? Onde foi investido? Ou seja eles se metem fazem mídia em cima do assunto e garantem a releição e outros benefícios, infelizmente.

----------


## jodrix

Amigo MTWWIFI, voce tem SCM??? Se tiver, faz o seguinte, bate fotos da torre, do local, dos assinantes, dos responsaveis tenta gravar alguma conversa, e encaminha pra tia ANA e espera o estouro. Geralmente a Tia Ana tem um pouco de preguiça, mas se der tudo mastigadinho, ela funciona sim, mas fundamenta bem, explica que esta sendo prejudicado, que paga seus impostos, e principalmente que atende com qualidade seus clientes, pode demorar até 3 meses mas que eles irão ai...irão, pode ter certeza.


Agora amigo se nao tiver SCM, relaxa e aproveita.

Abraços 
Jodrix.

----------


## naldo864

muito simple e so ir na madruga e botar fogo na torres de graça ,....e não tiver acesso ou o plano do fogo puder causar algum risco a inocentes ,uma sniper resolve

----------


## mtwwificuritiba

Agora estou tranquilo gente...o problema dessa torre ja começou..todos estao insatisfeitos com isso e estao migrando pramim,o unico problema e que eu uzo o sistema 5.8ghz e os cliente tem q migrar pro meu equipamento ,e a torre de graça e frequencia 2.4 ghz tao comprando esse 2.4 por 200,00 e agora ter q comprar o meu , ta sendo complicado mas fiquem todos tranquilos pois isso ai no fim de contas nao é de nada so esta me ajudando ,pois tenho uma rede 2.4 liberada so para propaganda entao eles acabam conectando e vendo minha pagina hotspot e pegam o numero do meu telefone e ai e so negocia hehehe isso e uma ideia que dou pra vcs tbm, se causo aconteça o mesmo com vcs ja tem uma dica , abraços a todos

----------


## netfastbg

Infelizmente amigos,, não adianta esbravejar, reclamar etc etc etc.,,, estamos no brasil,, onde a impunidade e desrespeito aos direitos são a principal característica.
Como nosso amigo disse,, SCM é uma burocracia fdp,,, 
A verdade é que se não tivermos um sindicato à altura para que defenda os interesses dos pequenos provedores,, todos iremos a falência em um tempo breve,, pois o monopólio está crescendo,, alguns de vcs já perceberam que não há uma disputa acirrada entre estas grandes empresas ? cada um ta comendo uma fatia,,,, já existe um monopólio longe dos nossos olhos a mt tempo... poucos perceberam isto....

----------


## 1929

> Infelizmente amigos,, não adianta esbravejar, reclamar etc etc etc.,,, estamos no brasil,, onde a impunidade e desrespeito aos direitos são a principal característica.
> Como nosso amigo disse,, SCM é uma burocracia fdp,,, 
> A verdade é que se não tivermos um sindicato à altura para que defenda os interesses dos pequenos provedores,, todos iremos a falência em um tempo breve,, pois o monopólio está crescendo,, alguns de vcs já perceberam que não há uma disputa acirrada entre estas grandes empresas ? cada um ta comendo uma fatia,,,, já existe um monopólio longe dos nossos olhos a mt tempo... poucos perceberam isto....


Por enquanto estou comendo também da fatia. Continuo crescendo, mas sempre de olho nas grandes teles. Sei que estamos em desvantagem
Mas fazer o que? Estamos no barco e só há duas opções: ou continuar remando ou então colocar o "peito n'água" ,saltar do barco e tomar outro rumo.

----------


## netfastbg

> Por enquanto estou comendo também da fatia. Continuo crescendo, mas sempre de olho nas grandes teles. Sei que estamos em desvantagem
> Mas fazer o que? Estamos no barco e só há duas opções: ou continuar remando ou então colocar o "peito n'água" ,saltar do barco e tomar outro rumo.


Infelizmente amigo,, vc está totalmente certo,,, como eu mesmo disse ,, estamos no brasil... 
E nada será feito para que vc continue sempre comendo sua fatia sem problemas ou mesmo que continue remando,, mas em breve a água achará o lugar de entrar em nosso barco e do jeito que as coisas estão realmente teremos que mudar de rumo ou afundar com o barco.
Abraço!

----------


## GrayFox

Por default, nós sempre estaremos atrás dos grandes. Sempre. Para poder sobreviver, temos que no mínimo tentar sair do wireless e ir para cabo. O espectro tem limite, wired nem tanto.
Daqui a pouco, vai ser padrao ter internet de 10mbits. Como que o wireless suportaria isso?
A tendência é sumir os pequenos e os que ficarem, estarem grandes.
Saudações,

----------


## netfastbg

> Por default, nós sempre estaremos atrás dos grandes. Sempre. Para poder sobreviver, temos que no mínimo tentar sair do wireless e ir para cabo. O espectro tem limite, wired nem tanto.
> Daqui a pouco, vai ser padrao ter internet de 10mbits. Como que o wireless suportaria isso?
> A tendência é sumir os pequenos e os que ficarem, estarem grandes.
> Saudações,


Com certeza amigo,, porém a maioria de nós provedores estamos instalados em cidades ou localidades em que o padrão de vida financeiro está em outra realidade,, hj trocar a maneira física de trafegar os dados entre os clientes é um custo altíssimo e acho eu que a maioria de nós , principalmente na atual conjuntura de crise mundial não teremos esta disposição financeira.
Tipos de custos como pagar por aluguel de postes,, trocar aparelhagem de recepção do cliente,, cabear com fibra toda a da cidade,,,iiiiiiiiiiii,, infelizmente amigo a coisa é feia.
Abraços !

----------


## netfastbg

Gostaria mt que tivéssemos uma associação que realmente tivesse a grandeza para nos representar,, sei que existem mts por aí ,,mas até hj não vi mt resultado nas que existem.
Mas exemplo...
Se as grandes nos chamassem em um acordo de parceria ,, ao invés de competir iríamos representa-las ....
Ou seja venderíamos nossa cartela de clientes e ao mesmo tempo trabalharíamos para elas,, para mim estaria ótimo.
Mt melhor do q sermos atropelados... É aquele velho ditado ,, se não pode com eles junte-se a eles.
Alguns anos atrás no início da implantação do velox conheci um provedor na bahia que vendeu sua cartela de clientes para a OI ,, eles estavam no início e precisavam de provar o serviço deles então se propuseram a esta negociação,, sei que hj não fariam mais esta negociação,, mas um contrato de parceria tlvz pudesse acontecer.
Pensem nisto !
Abraço !

----------


## 1929

Esta é uma sugestão que já está na proposta da Anatel a respeito de SCM. 
Criar a figura do representante. O serviço seria prestado em conjunto pela operadora em parceria com provedores locais. É a famosa diferenciação entre SCM e SVA, que já existe na regulamentação do SCM mas que a Anatel tem dificuldade em reconhecer na prática.
Pelo jeito vamos chegar lá em breve.

----------


## netfastbg

Amigo,, mas poderíamos ir além e mais rápido,, poderíamos por exemplo uma parceria mais ampla usando a própria estrutura da grande empresa ,, simplesmente seríamos o representante legal dela em nossa cidade.
Abraço !

----------


## bjaraujo

> Esta é uma sugestão que já está na proposta da Anatel a respeito de SCM. 
> Criar a figura do representante. O serviço seria prestado em conjunto pela operadora em parceria com provedores locais. É a famosa diferenciação entre SCM e SVA, que já existe na regulamentação do SCM mas que a Anatel tem dificuldade em reconhecer na prática.
> Pelo jeito vamos chegar lá em breve.


 Tradução: Mais poder para as grandes.

----------


## bjaraujo

> Gostaria mt que tivéssemos uma associação que realmente tivesse a grandeza para nos representar,, sei que existem mts por aí ,,mas até hj não vi mt resultado nas que existem.
> [...]


Quando os pequenos provedores pararem de buscar "representantes"* e passarem a fazer acordos entre sí com o objetivo de:
- Busca links melhores e/ou mais baratos longe;
- Comprar maiores quantidades para reduzir o custo;
- Dividir os custos de manutenção de rede e compartilhar / patronizar métodos e equipamentos;
- Aumentar sua capilaridade com o "empréstimo" da rede alheia para entregar o serviço a um clientes que mudou de endereço;
- Adquirir um AS compartilhado;
- Fazer um micro-ptt e integrar a rede a um ptt maior;

Sinceramente acho que o que mais impede que isso aconteça não é a questão do dinheiro/concorrência (todos ganhariam) o problema mesmo é de *confiança mútua* sem isto é impossível (ou doloroso/demorado) quaisquer crescimento.

* Infelizmente o que tenho observado (leituras daqui) é que tais "representantes" de transformam num sistema mafioso que alguns antes beneficiários se tornam vítimas de corrupção. 
Querer representante é transferir poder a quem não está comprometido.

----------


## netfastbg

> Quando os pequenos provedores pararem de buscar "representantes"* e passarem a fazer acordos entre sí com o objetivo de:
> - Busca links melhores e/ou mais baratos longe;
> - Comprar maiores quantidades para reduzir o custo;
> - Dividir os custos de manutenção de rede e compartilhar / patronizar métodos e equipamentos;
> - Aumentar sua capilaridade com o "empréstimo" da rede alheia para entregar o serviço a um clientes que mudou de endereço;
> - Adquirir um AS compartilhado;
> - Fazer um ptt e integrar a rede a um ptt maior;
> 
> Sinceramente acho que o que mais impede que isso aconteça não é a questão do dinheiro/concorrência (todos ganhariam) o problema mesmo é de *confiança mútua* sem isto é impossível (ou doloroso/demorado) quaisquer crescimento.
> ...


Amigo concordo plenamente com vc,, e diria mais ,,para concorrermos de verdade com uma grande deveríamos nos unir e criar uma grande com todos os pequenos que temos,,, eu teria peito o bastante para isto,,, não sei dos outros,, mais eu ponho o meu na reta com certeza para criar uma grande empresa a partir da união dos pequenos...que acha da ideia ? seria um grande feito em....

----------


## 1929

Realmente só venceremos unidos.
Aqui já começamos a fazer isso. União de provedores, implantação de link para servir a todos. 
E estamos caminhando cada vêz mais no rumo da integração. Mas como voce disse, o elemento mais importante em tudo isso é a confiança.
Sem esse elemento nada irá para a frente.

O estudo da Anatel no sentido de reconhecer em definitivo este relacionamento SCM/SVA poderá fortalecer as grandes operadoras? Tenho minhas dúvidas, pois eles não abrem muito espaço.
Mas poderá fortalecer os pequenos detentores de SCM que poderão com mais segurança fazer alianças e alcançar estes objetivos que voce citou.
O que adianta o sujeito conseguir sua SCM mas não tiver competitividade para crescer? Como conseguir um AS sendo minúsculo? Como chegar no fornecedor e conseguir melhores preços?
Como pagar um bom escritório de Consultoria para cuidar dos interesses junto a Anatel?
Só nos unindo, pois individualmente os custos seriam proibitivos.

E como foi citado a noticia do primeiro post, precisamos nos preparar para oferecer também internet com mais velocidade para ocupar o espaço que se deixarmos em aberto o poder público local irá querer ocupar. Tudo precisa ser planejado com antecedência.

----------


## netfastbg

> Realmente só venceremos unidos.
> Aqui já começamos a fazer isso. União de provedores, implantação de link para servir a todos. 
> E estamos caminhando cada vêz mais no rumo da integração. Mas como voce disse, o elemento mais importante em tudo isso é a confiança.
> Sem esse elemento nada irá para a frente.
> 
> O estudo da Anatel no sentido de reconhecer em definitivo este relacionamento SCM/SVA poderá fortalecer as grandes operadoras? Tenho minhas dúvidas, pois eles não abrem muito espaço.
> Mas poderá fortalecer os pequenos detentores de SCM que poderão com mais segurança fazer alianças e alcançar estes objetivos que voce citou.
> O que adianta o sujeito conseguir sua SCM mas não tiver competitividade para crescer? Como conseguir um AS sendo minúsculo? Como chegar no fornecedor e conseguir melhores preços?
> Como pagar um bom escritório de Consultoria para cuidar dos interesses junto a Anatel?
> ...


Na verdade mesmo amigo,, somente uma grande fusão entre vários provedores pequenos e criando uma empresa grande,, que tenha apenas um scm,, daí sim seríamos fortes,, não adianta somente unirmos em um pequeno espaço e sim abranger a todo o país como as grandes estão fazendo,,, já parou para pensar que tlvz uma união entre nós pequenos poderíamos de cara já criar uma empresa maior doq as que já existem...
Pois estamos em todo o território nacional..

----------


## Marcos Ganacini

Então vamo detona Roberto, to com um teste aqui que fiz na praça da Espanha Centro de Curitiba com o notebook deu 400k dow e 200k de up, pelo speedtest o ip da gvt com certeza é adsl.

----------

